# Blueberries May Inhibit Development of Fat Cells



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Blueberries May Inhibit Development of Fat Cells ScienceDaily – The benefits of blueberry consumption have been demonstrated in several nutrition studies, more specifically the cardio-protective benefits derived from their high polyphenol content. Blueberries have shown potential to have a positive effect on everything from aging to metabolic syndrome. Recently, a researcher from Texas Woman’s University [...]

*Read More...*


----------

